# Anyone know how to Mirror Iphone to RNS-510??



## initiala4 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have an RNS-510 with Dynaudio + OEM rear camera. 

Has anyone done this? I have seen numerous youtube video on this.

What do I need to mirror my Iphone to RNS-510?

TIA!


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm watching the KIVIC One as it will support airplay (and more) for iPhones. This would be a wireless solution after you installed it in your car. 

http://www.kivic-one.com/eng/1-1.html


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

The mirroring will only allow you to mirror the display, not actually control the functions on the phone. So it seems rather pointless if its just to mirror the display since you still need to touch the phone. You'll see videos on youtube with the RNS-510 but they are all Chinese and I'm almost certain they are modified units (HW and maybe even firmware too).

What you'll want to look up is SMI (Smartphone Mirroring Interface). Here is a link to a companies PDF which would show you all the connection points using their interface. It's not 1:1 for the RNS but it'll give you an idea......

http://qdis.co.kr/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/SMI_V2_EN_120621.pdf

Essentially you need to take the composite and plug it into an additional piece of hardware. Have that hardware convert the signal to HDMI and then HDMI into Apple Lightening connector (if you have a 5s otherwise it'd be a 20pin adapter)

Ideally you want an module or interface that will allow you to tuck the phone away or keep in your pants (your parents always told you to keep it in your pants ) and shoot the phones interface on the head unit and then allow you to control it.


----------



## siruba (Feb 18, 2009)

There are numerous Korean and Chinese manufacturers making video input interfaces for RNS510 and even RCD510.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RroSvEvY53k

These work by intercepting directly the signal of the LVDS cable to the RNS510's LCD screen, and the video is switched by a daughter board between the head unit's mainboard and the LCD. Some devices even support taking the touch inputs of the RNS510 to control their built in navigation / video source.

Some examples would be:
http://www.eglober.com/ProductShow.asp?ID=2012
http://car-solutions.com/en/car-video-interface-for-volkswagen-with-rns-510.php

Once you get the device working with RNS510, you can basically connect any video sources that the box supports (e.g. iPhone in your case, or even an SMI/HDMI interface like the QDIS above). The only problem for these devices seem to be audio, which for instance the Chinese one above is apparently running through FM transmitter.


Might be some other technology as well, some even claim to be plug and play, but I haven't looked much into it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGFIivZ39WM


----------



## michail77 (Oct 4, 2009)

What's the story with these Chinese RNS-510s? Are they knockoffs or OEM. I keep hearing they have more features and options. 

I could see this coming from the Koreans. They like to copy and improve. The Chinese have a history of copying and cutting corners which results in later problems.


----------



## siruba (Feb 18, 2009)

These are basically OEM RNS510 with some add on hardware that takes over the RNS510 LCD screen to show your video input.

Think of it as adding an AV receiver between your cable set top box and the TV. Just that this one requires you to open up the RNS510 to connect the electronics directly.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Mp3Supply said:


> I'm watching the KIVIC One as it will support airplay (and more) for iPhones. This would be a wireless solution after you installed it in your car.
> 
> http://www.kivic-one.com/eng/1-1.html


Me as well ...... Anyone following this company? Can you even order one of these?


----------

